# HGVC California Affliate in Carlsbad - Seapointe



## matluc (Sep 1, 2011)

We are feeling buyers remorse in our decision to purchase a Timeshare in Carlsbad, CA a month ago at Seapointe Resort.  I didn't find TUG in time and our recinding period obviously has past.  So now I am trying to make the best of it and take advantage of what we bought.  We bought a 1 bedroom* with 4200 points Float Biennial Gold Season with a one time 6200 bonus points for $10,400.  To make matters worse, we couldn't take advantage of cashing in on 40,000 HH points being offered through Hilton, because we bought from an affliliate (Grand Pacific Resorts).  In hindsight, we definitely should of asked more intelligent questions.  We were being sold Marbrisa (Their newest resort), but due to costs and the fact we were skeptical, they offered us Seapointe (a much older resort, outdated, albeit almost an ocean front resort) for about $2500 less.  We are considering upgrading to Marbrisa as our home resort..hummmm.  After reading about resale, $2500 might go along way as a 2nd Timeshare?!?!?

Grand Pacific Resorts is having an Ownership 101 class next week at the same place we bought from.  We of course are attending.  My question....Does anyone have suggestions on how we can go into this class and ask for a better deal than we signed up for?  I realize they don't need to do anything, as we signed on the dotted line, escrow has closed and the resinding period has long past.  But if anyone might have the intelligent questions that we didn't ask initially that we may be able to use at this class, maybe, just maybe, they may throw us a bone so we leave the class alittle less remorseful.  We're looking at getting more points, maybe like 7000 (or more, if anyone thinks we can get more) instead of the 4200 we are getting, maybe upgrading to a 2 bedroom or some other perk we are not aware of.  We have 2 children, 7 and 9 yrs old.  Thank you very much for any help and suggestions you may have for us.


----------



## rjp123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not just buy the extra points resale?


----------



## matluc (Sep 2, 2011)

You mean you can purchase, say 2800 points somewhere out there, to add to our current 4200 for a one time price that we'd get added each year we get our 4200 points?  I'll have to look into that.  Thanks.


----------



## Remy (Sep 2, 2011)

matluc said:


> You mean you can purchase, say 2800 points somewhere out there, to add to our current 4200 for a one time price that we'd get added each year we get our 4200 points?  I'll have to look into that.  Thanks.



That's one way of putting it. It never hurts to ask regarding an upgrade, but it isn't likely to get you a "deal" from the folks at HGVC. Your price per point in relation to maintenance fee isn't terrible, so perhaps you can use this ownership as a way to learn more about the HGVC system and how you will use it. Once you know, you can make an informed decision about selling or buying another.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 2, 2011)

Do a search on eBay for HGVC, then watch the auctions for at least a month while you learn more about resale pricing, adding points, and getting the best deal on points per maintenance fee dollar.  Once you know more you can plan a resale purchase, if you are more comfortable with an agent there are a couple of reputable ones here on TUG than can help you get the point package that works best for your family. 

Welcome to timesharing.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 3, 2011)

matluc said:


> You mean you can purchase, say 2800 points somewhere out there, to add to our current 4200 for a one time price that we'd get added each year we get our 4200 points?  I'll have to look into that.  Thanks.



Yes, you can buy another contract, RESALE, to give you a total of "however many points" you want/need. BUT, don't forget, that you would have the additional mx fees, and maybe additional "club" costs.

You might be able to buy "one time" points, where you would have additional points for only one year.  Maybe someone "who knows" will clarify that "one time points" are, or are not, available.  (If they are available, they can tell you where to get them.)

Tony


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 5, 2011)

matluc said:


> My question....Does anyone have suggestions on how we can go into this class and ask for a better deal than we signed up for?  I realize they don't need to do anything, as we signed on the dotted line, escrow has closed and the resinding period has long past.  But if anyone might have the intelligent questions that we didn't ask initially that we may be able to use at this class, maybe, just maybe, they may throw us a bone so we leave the class alittle less remorseful.  We're looking at getting more points, maybe like 7000 (or more, if anyone thinks we can get more) instead of the 4200 we are getting, maybe upgrading to a 2 bedroom or some other perk we are not aware of.  We have 2 children, 7 and 9 yrs old.  Thank you very much for any help and suggestions you may have for us.



In most cases, HGVC upgrade offers will require either more money unfront and/or higher yearly maintenance fees. Just remember their goal is to make money, so their offer will most likely work to their advantage not yours.  

You can shared your buyers remorse story with the sale folks but do your homework before changing your ownership. Just be careful on what you agree to. Here are some example of what you can get on the resale market if you're strictly looking for more points regardless of home resort.

_Asking_ prices from http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
HGVC Las Vegas Strip 5,000 points Annual $6,700 (MLS #8243)
HGVC SeaWorld 5,000 points Annual $6,750 (MLS #9595 & 9596)
HGVC International Dr 7,000 points Biennial $5,000 (MLS #7508)

2011 Maintenance Fees - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1025214&postcount=69

Just a heads up... the sales folks might also throw this fairytale at you regarding the resale market - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652

*Just my opinion*... For now, work with what you have. Don't spending any more money to upgrade or buy another week via resale until you use the HGVC system a couple of times and verify that it truly meets your needs. 

With 4200 points, you can
(a) reserve 5 to 6 nights in a one or two bedroom during platinum season via HGVC. You can also stay longer if you decide to use the bank/borrow options. 
(b) reserve a one bedroom for a full week via an RCI exchange which requires 3400 points.

I would use the Ownership 101 class to learn about the restrictions on the usage of your HGVC bonus points and figure out how you can use them. 


THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW
Some of the sales folks, stretch the truth when it comes to timeshare vacations. It’s not like booking a hotel room. 

These are prepaid vacations where you either use it or lose it. The rooms are basically prepaid. All HGVC owners have prepaid for their time and are competing with each other to get their desired location and travel date(s). Almost like a game of musical chairs and those who wait too long may be left without a seat.

Also with timesharing, sometimes it comes down to WHEN and WHERE CAN I GO (based on what is currently available) vs WHEN and WHERE I WANT TO GO. 
NOTE: The earlier you can plan, the more options you’ll have in getting your desired location and dates.

For example, you have school age children so I'm assuming that your travel plans may be restriction to the school calendar. If that's the case you will be traveling during higher demand periods which means more competition for accomodations. Most families will be trying to book a two bedroom or larger during this timeframe. There will be less demand for the smaller size units if that works for your family. If you bought a gold week thinking you were going to spend your summer vacations in California during platinum, you might be in for a surprise and find very limited availability during the peak summer months. Most California owners will probably stay at their home resort or rent their week during the peak summer months when the kids are out of school.

The HGVC works for me but it's not for everyone. I also don't believe in putting all of your eggs in one basket. If you're really considering buying another timeshare week, there are advantages to owning a week in something else other than HGVC. For example:
(1) There is limited availability at more than half of the resorts listed in the Club Membership Guide. HGVC basically has availability at their developer built resorts in Orlando, South Beach, Vegas, Oahu and the Big Island with limited availability in NYC (where the reservation window is restricted to 44 days before checkin for non-home resort owners)
See post #22 in this thread for more details - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134337&highlight=managed
(2) HGVC is not a member of Interval International (II) exchange company. II provides timeshare exchanges and cash getaways for the popular hotel based timeshares such as Marriott, Four Seasons, Hyatt, and Starwood. 
(3) HGVC doesn't give their members online access to RCI's cash getaway (aka RCI Extra Vacation) via their corporate RCI member website. I have access to RCI cash getaway through my WorldMark timeshare.
(4) HGVC placed restrictions so that HGVC members can only see HGVC developed resorts in RCI Weeks up to 9 month before check-in while non-HGVC owners can reserve weeks at these resorts much further out. See this thread for more details - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130546

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 5, 2011)

OP, if I were you, I would contact either Seth or Judi K who are reputable resale brokers and let them sell your current week and buy a 7000 points week from them.
You already spent $10000 for your week.
if you:
1) upgrade your week through Hilton (buy 7000 point week, annual), you need to spend another $15,000 - $20,000.
2) through resale broker, sell your current week for $2k and buy a 7000 point annual week for $10,000 = spend $8000

There's no way I would pay $15k - $20k to Hilton when I can buy the exact same week for $8k.

Also, I would not buy a small point week to add to your current week. You will pay two maintenance fees if you keep two weeks.
Hilton charge MF for bedroom size, not by season or point.
So if you buy 3500 points or 3600 points week to make your total points 7000, you will pay over $1,500 every use year.
If you sell your current week and buy a 7000 (platinum 2BR) point week, you will pay only $900 every use year.

About club fee, no matter how many weeks you have, you pay club fee only once.


----------



## cheryltwin (Sep 5, 2011)

matluc... we did the same thing 5 years ago... my advice is just don't look back... we absolutely LOVE our HGVC experience and are so glad we have it... get to know the club and what it has to offer and just move forward from here... we also purchased some more points a year later (at the HGVC high prices) and now know that if we need more some day we can purchase resale... let the guilt and remorse go... we never would have traveled to the places we have gone, so it's just a learning experience overall...

relax and enjoy!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 6, 2011)

*Done deal...keep Seapointe and wait*

I've stayed at Seapointe-yes, I do wish they spent more money on some things...but it is right across the street from the ocean.  My husband refused to stay there due to the train tracks (we didn't sleep well at all on year), a girlfriend stayed with me and the kids one year and we loved the location.  (Noise insulation is something I wish they spent more money on.)  Walking across the street to the beach was fabulous.  If you are into water sports-a gem.  Some love this over GPP.  Figure out where you really want to go.  

All quality resorts in CA have a high mf.  However, if you chose the RCI points lite (trade something units) with the right week, I think you will do fine.  No really bad weeks for So Cal coastal.


----------



## matluc (Sep 7, 2011)

*I've taken notes*

Thank you all for your great ideas, suggestions and opinions.  I learn something new everytime I sign on to TUG.  It's comforting to know there are others out there willing to share their opinions and pass on any suggestions.  Again, I just wish I found this sooner.  Better late than never I guess.  We have what we have, so we'll ride the wave.  I'll post again after we get back from our Timeshare Ownership 101 Class this Saturday in Carlsbad at the Grand Pacific Palisades Resort to let you know what we got or didn't get!


----------



## 7SeasLover (Sep 8, 2011)

You aren't alone. I went to Vegas knowing I was probably going to buy. I did. It was later that I found TUG. Ok, so I bought and I have my 5000 points (haven't used one point since) and I'm learning every day!

Ya, I could have save a few thou, but I didn't know. So I don't even look at it as sucking it up. I just look at it as I made the best deal at the time, I have a timeshare, and I'm happy! 

Now I'm learning the in's and out's. I do have good plans for future vacations now! No regrets - just enjoy it for a few years then decide if you want more.


----------



## GTLINZ (Sep 8, 2011)

matluc said:


> Thank you all for your great ideas, suggestions and opinions.  I learn something new everytime I sign on to TUG.  It's comforting to know there are others out there willing to share their opinions and pass on any suggestions.  Again, I just wish I found this sooner.  Better late than never I guess.  We have what we have, so we'll ride the wave.  I'll post again after we get back from our Timeshare Ownership 101 Class this Saturday in Carlsbad at the Grand Pacific Palisades Resort to let you know what we got or didn't get!



Honestly, others have paid a lot more than you did for your points. Others have paid a lot less. I agree with the comments of most tuggers here and would advise you to learn to use the system. I do not know the ins and outs of owning an affiliate like you do, so pay attention to the things you can't do that an owner with an HGVC owned property can (restrictions). Your property is not worth resale what you paid for it - so figure out how much you like HGVC first before you decide what to do. And ENJOY yourself. 

I only own 4800 points a year but it goes a long way. I use open season a lot, which your membership gives you access to. If you live in Cali (not sure where you live), take advantage of that locally and save your points for far away trips (HGVC points OR RCI). Two tips - weekdays are half of the points of weekends, and studios take less points. Marbrisa studios will sleep 4 which will cover your kids - but HGVC says sleeps 2 but they may let you do it. Gold season would get you 12+ days there with 4200 points. A 1br would be 9+ days.

We live near FL, travel with friend to Orlando a LOT and split a 2br open season. We use points for family during weeks and open season on weekends sometimes. The point is - we can be flexible with reservations within 30 days and driving distance by using open season and save points.


----------



## matluc (Sep 13, 2011)

*Timeshare 101 Complete*

Back from Carlsbad and a graduate of Timeshare 101.  As you and I suspected, no complimentary upgrades, only upgrades that'll make our bank account smaller.  We were offered an upgrade to Marbrisa, 3bd with 7000 EOY pts with 10,000 bonus points or 250,000 Hilton Honors points for an additional $9000.  We didn't take it.  And we didn't go in there with a "bad attitude".  The one big question was their take on Resale vs Buying Direct.  I was told that one cannot purchase HGVC resale, as HGVC would not allow a substantial below market value sale, as they have ROFR.  They may allow a slightly lower value go though.  And the fact that Elite status can only be reached by buying direct...and paying for it.  So we've accepted our position and will now attempt to dive into timesharing and hope it truly does allow us to take vacations at all the awesome resorts that we are reading about....only time will tell....


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 13, 2011)

<<(3) HGVC doesn't give their members online access to RCI's cash getaway (aka RCI Extra Vacation) via their corporate RCI member website. I have access to RCI cash getaway through my WorldMark timeshare.>>

I just want to make sure I understand this right.  On the Hilton RCI you can get Last Call.  Is there another kind of cash reservation that you can't get on Hilton?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> <<(3) HGVC doesn't give their members online access to RCI's cash getaway (aka RCI Extra Vacation) via their corporate RCI member website. I have access to RCI cash getaway through my WorldMark timeshare.>>
> 
> I just want to make sure I understand this right.  On the Hilton RCI you can get Last Call.  Is there another kind of cash reservation that you can't get on Hilton?



Yes, RCI offers Last Call and Extra Vacations - http://www.rcioffer.com/getstarted/files/Weeks-Handbook.pdf

Since you're a TUG member you have access to the Sightings forum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3 (Just do a search in that forum using the word EXTRA) 

Here are some examples from the Sightings forum
HGVC Parc Soleil - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153272&highlight=EXTRA
HGVC Orlando Resorts - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148556&highlight=EXTRA
Ka'anapali Beach Club (Maui) -http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141034&highlight=EXTRA
Wyndham Bonnet Creek - (next door to DisneyWorld) http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151808&highlight=EXTRA
Grand Pacific Palisades Resort - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130751&highlight=EXTRA
Morritt's Grand Resort (Grand Cayman) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151811&highlight=EXTRA
Wyndham La Belle Maison (New Orleans) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131786&highlight=EXTRA


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmmm... Complicateder and complicateder...
Thank you for the detailed reply and the RCI link.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> Hmmmm... Complicateder and complicateder...
> Thank you for the detailed reply and the RCI link.



As a HGVC member, you have access to RCI Extra Vacations but you have to call to check for availability and to book.

As a TUG member, you can ask someone to check for you on the Sightings forum.


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahhhh, oh good. Thanks!


----------



## grgs (Sep 13, 2011)

matluc said:


> So we've accepted our position and will now attempt to dive into timesharing and hope it truly does allow us to take vacations at all the awesome resorts that we are reading about....only time will tell....



You'll be fine.  Just keep asking questions, and you'll get up to speed asap.  I'm sure you'll enjoy future vacations.

Best wishes!

Glorian


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2011)

matluc said:


> Back from Carlsbad and a graduate of Timeshare 101.  As you and I suspected, no complimentary upgrades, only upgrades that'll make our bank account smaller.  We were offered an upgrade to Marbrisa, 3bd with 7000 EOY pts with 10,000 bonus points or 250,000 Hilton Honors points for an additional $9000.  We didn't take it.  And we didn't go in there with a "bad attitude".


Glad to hear that you didn't upgrade  



> *The one big question was their take on Resale vs Buying Direct.*  I was told that one cannot purchase HGVC resale, as HGVC would not allow a substantial below market value sale, as they have ROFR.  They may allow a *slightly* lower value go though.  And the fact that Elite status can only be reached by buying direct...and paying for it.  So we've accepted our position and will now attempt to dive into timesharing and hope it truly does allow us to take vacations at all the awesome resorts that we are reading about....only time will tell....



LOL, they need to replace the word "slightly" with "significant" because ROFR is passing at over 50% less than developer prices.
Just search the HGVC forum for the words "passed" or "exercised". 

Don't let ROFR discourage you from resale if you decide to buy more points. If it happens, just try again.
HGVC has exercised ROFR in the past and I'm sure if HGVC thinks they can make a profit via developer sales or rentals they will continue ROFR. Some properties/weeks are just more valuable than others based on supply and demand.

You need to buy at least 14,000 HGVC points to be an Elite member. So unless you're planning to use that many points on a regular basis, I won't worry about Elite status.


----------



## funtime (Sep 14, 2011)

I own a summer one bedroom at Carlsbad Seapointe and I rent it every year for several hundred dollars over maintenance fees.  I have also stayed here in October.  I like the Seapointe and I think you will too if you give it a chance.  While the maintenace fees are high, it is a well run and friendly resort.  While you did pay too much, it is a good triple threat resort - use it, rent it (maybe harder in gold season) trade it in RCI where it trades really well.  This is on top of learning how to use your points.  However, I would not buy any more anything for awhile until you get to know timesharing and learn how to use your current points to best advantage.  Funtime


----------

